# Utter utter deep despair (*Edit*Happy Ending!)



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I could CRY!

UPS just phoned me to let me know that my Kindle has been selected by customs for a "random search" to verify the contents.

This is such a crock of ****, they just want to see what a Kindle looks like!

The man told me that this "random" inspection would delay delivery of my package for another week.

I asked him whether they were going to open up the box, because the way it's sealed is a design feature and he said yes, they are going to open up the boxes.  So they're going to pull the zip-tabs meant for ME!

How can customs not trust that Amazon would ship what they say they would ship  If Amazon says hey, this is a Kindle ereader we're sending, why would customs suspect it's anything other than an ereader from Amazon?

I am so extremely unhappy right now, because I honestly think this is not a random search to verify contents, this is pure curiousity from the people stuck in the customs office. And evil, pure evil.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, Prazzie, I could cry for you!!  I know I would be utterly frustrated if that had happened to me!



What a shame....keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The guy added that "they will seal it up again" when they are done, but the last time I got a box back from customs, there was a huge gaping hole in the corner of the box and the tape was peeling off.  If the box was flagged by dogs for smelling like drugs, fine, but seriously, it's a sealed box from Amazon, what, is Amazon going to ship me bricks of cocaine now?  It makes no sense to me and that's what upsets me most.  There is no reasonable reason for this search, damn it, if they want to know more about the Kindle, GOOGLE IT!  Don't open mine!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know how thrilling it is to get the package and slowly savor the joy of unwrapping it.

However, your subject got a song going through my head:

Gloom, despair and agony on me.
Deep dark depression, excessive misery. 
If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.
Gloom, despair and agony on me.

Dang it all, I'm gonna be humming that song all day now!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Phoned them to find out more.  Customs will open up the package tomorrow and then it will take them three working days to report on whether the package contains what the waybill says it does.  Then, UPS will be able to ship it to me, which adds another day to the wait, which means I'll get it by next week Thursday at the earliest, most likely Friday.

As though it should make me feel any better, he said that the box will be opened "on camera", so that if there is any damage, I will have recourse. What bad luck for me 

I do have a French exam on Monday that I need to study for, but I was kind of hoping to go through my French verb drills on a shiny new Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ask them for the video so you can see it being opened.  

Betsy


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Gloom, despair and agony on me.
> Deep dark depression, excessive misery.
> If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all.
> Gloom, despair and agony on me.


That sounds about right, MrTsMom.

Oh Betsy, that would make me cry, watching some illiterate idiot (I assume you have to be that to work at customs, but don't mind me, I'm not inclined to be kind to customs folk right now - 3 days to verify contents?!) opening up the Kindle and not even realising what greatness he is witness to.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Prazzie, I am so sorry.    To have to wait longer and have your box opened by someone other than you.  That is plenty reason to  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> That sounds about right, MrTsMom.
> 
> Oh Betsy, that would make me cry, watching some illiterate idiot (I assume you have to be that to work at customs, but don't mind me, I'm not inclined to be kind to customs folk right now - 3 days to verify contents?!) opening up the Kindle and not even realising what greatness he is witness to.


Yeah, I thought that as I was typing...it really is a ridiculous thing--they should open up, verify that it is factory sealed and send it on....unless, as you say, the dogs react to it or they have a secret tip that it's more.

Betsy


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

My boyfriend agrees, the people at customs are Christmas shopping!  Luckily thieves probably don't have much use for reading!   Or maybe, with luck, they won't be able to figure out how to open boxes not sealed with sticky tape.

Do they not X-Ray packages in case they damage sensitive electronic equipment?  I don't want my Kindle to be zapped, but I also don't want it to be fondled by dirty package-opening hands.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prazzie,
How sad for you!  And not a thing any of us can do to help!
I does seem like they could speed up the process.
At least I think you are right that they won't have any need/desire for your Kindle!
Hang on, we'll stay with you through it all!
Have you chosen a name for your Kindle yet?  I think there is a thread around here somewhere of names.....  Just tryin' to distract you!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Carol, it's totally stupid, but I've been calling it my Kindle Dinky Dink, so I think it'd have to be Dinky!  Is that too silly? I think Janet54's "Ken Doll" is hilarious!

I'm starting to get over the customs thing now that I found out it was an entire Amazon shipment and not just my package.  Somehow sharing the suffering works.  And of course venting about it on here was therapeutic.

Still, I'm feeling a bit blue about it.  At least I'll get it eventually and they're not saying this is contraband goods, I can't have it!  Yet...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe (fingers crossed) they won't actually open your actual Kindle!!!









Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I dont know if I could have handled it. I'm so sorry. Study hard and that will pass the time.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Kathy, angry phone calls were made, don't you worry!  Thinking about all those angry Amazon customers who have to wait, I'm starting to feel sorry for the much loathed customs workers.  And I'm sure the UPS guy who called us to let us know didn't get much love, either!  Although I was nice to him, it's not his fault.

Betsy, I showed the unboxing of the Kindle 2 video to two people and enquired, as though they would know, "Do you think they'll open THAT one too?"  I mean, it's the main box, then the brown box, then the black box inside that - let's hope I get the customs officer with ADHD and he just gives up with the never-ending nested boxes!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry Prazzie - I am sitting here giggling, thinking of the customs dinks - think they can even read? Since it is an entire Amazon shipment it could be they think something fishy is going on with all the same size boxes, etc., in it. Maybe as you said by the time they get to yours they will give up. That is one reason I didn't want to have mine come through customs, but then I have a choice, you don't  Just don't go "eat some worms" (or is that the wrong song?)

I am so glad you found kindleboards to help you vent! Keep us posted now

GO STUDY


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How awful for you Prazzie!  Take heart, we will keep vigil with you.  Is the customs office far away?  If not, would they let you be present when they open it?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, Prazzie, go study your French!  Make us all proud.  If you like, I'll get you started:

Répétez après moi:

Je suis
Tu es
Il/Elle/On est
Nous sommes
Vous êtes
Ils/Elles sont


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Crebel, yes, far away.  Customs seized the shipment shortly after it landed in Johannesburg, South Africa.  I'm in Port Elizabeth, they would have driven overnight to get the package to me by morning.  The UPS man said that the packages will never leave the UPS facility, the customs people will come there, search the packages under their supervision and the whole thing will be recorded.

At one point, Amazon.com stopped shipping to South Africa, because they were losing too much money with packages going missing.  The South African post office is notorious for package theft, but couriers have been a safer bet.  However, several of my friends import games like X-box and Wii games from the UK and customs have been known to confiscate the games, citing software piracy.  Wii games can't even be copied, as far as I know, so how the software can be illegal, I don't know.  Of course it isn't, they order from legitimate companies.

I can only hope that customs will clear the shipment and let it go, without requesting extra payments, import taxes or whatever.  I've already paid import fees, but you never know.  The last time I dealt with customs, I had to pay $10 for them to release my Hitchcock DVD boxset - and the box it was packed in was ruined (apparently they don't cut it open neatly, they use man-sized rodents to gnaw on your packages).

What a nightmare!  Okay okay, here's the deal, I'm going to watch a DVD now (know any movies where Jet Li kills customs officers violently?) and then study hard all day tomorrow.  I have the day off, after all.

Thank you all for the kind words of support.  It really does make me feel better to have people to talk to who can understand my pain!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branded_to_Kill#Plot

Prazzie, here is a movie where a Customs Officer is assassinated from behind an animatronic cigarette lighter! Not quite as good as having Jet Li do it, but at least it is a Japanese movie....










And with a poster like this, you know it just has to be good! Maybe you can rent it while waiting and not studying French...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Just don't go "eat some worms" (or is that the wrong song?)


*Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, think i'll eat some wor-rrr-ms, those long, slim, slimy ones, short, fat, juicy ones, itsy-bitsy, fuzzy-wuzzy, wor-rrr-ms.

First you bite the head off, then you suck the guts out, then you throw the rest away-ay. Those long, slim, slimy ones, short, fat, juicy ones, itsy-bitsy, fuzzy-wuzzy, wor-rrr-ms!*

Was that the one you were thinking of Anju?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

How dare they hold up your delivery and open up the box!!!!!!  This makes me angry.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Prazzie, that so totally stinks! We're here with you. Hope you can focus on your French to study.


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine didn't come in a black box.....just the brown outer box with a tab pull opening. The tab had the words "Once upon a time..." on it, but in all honesty, it wasn't very exciting, just looked like any other shipping box. I unzipped, lifted the lid and there was the Kindle. No fancy box for my baby.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  The DX came in what looked like a frozen dinner tray  inside the pull tab brown box.  Does the K2 not come that way?  Or maybe they're shipping differently over seas. . . . . .


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branded_to_Kill#Plot
> 
> Prazzie, here is a movie where a Customs Officer is assassinated from behind an animatronic cigarette lighter! Not quite as good as having Jet Li do it, but at least it is a Japanese movie....


The Hooded Claw, that is hilarious, thank you for making me laugh out loud! It is actually for sale in the online store where I usually buy DVDs from, I will add that to my wishlist!

I spoke to one of my friends who pre-ordered the Kindle for his mom. He said his was held up at customs as well, it arrived here earlier this week. He says they completely wrecked the box, they didn't open it by pulling the tabs, it looked as though they tried to open it from the back and just tore it open. He felt bad about giving it to his mom like that, it was a birthday gift and it looked second hand. (His didn't have sun fade, that gives me hope.)

I really hope I get a kind customs official who opens my package with the respect due to other people's (expensive!) property. If they do destroy the package, be sure that I will post angry pictures!


----------



## Airan Gale (Oct 11, 2009)

> Really? The DX came in what looked like a frozen dinner tray


Yeah, that's what it was lying in when I lifted the lid on the brown box. No glossy black inner box though, as I saw in a You-Tube video I watched last week of some guy opening his newly arrived Kindle 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems like Amazon has slowly been rethinking the cost of the Kindle packaging.  The Kindle 1 had the best packaging ever, and each iteration seems to have downgraded slightly.  

Betsy


----------



## TMS (Dec 23, 2008)

I suppose the customs people think your Kindle could be a terrorist threat. After all, it might end up enlightening someone. Can't have that.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

TMS said:


> I suppose the customs people think your Kindle could be a terrorist threat. After all, it might end up enlightening someone. Can't have that.


Lol! I'll send the "Anarchist Cookbook" to my Kindle wirelessly, to make their jobs more exciting


----------



## TMS (Dec 23, 2008)

Prazzie said:


> Lol! I'll send the "Anarchist Cookbook" to my Kindle wirelessly, to make their jobs more exciting


At that rate, you might never see your new Kindle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just saw this thread  --  that sounds horrible!  I do hope they don't do any damage, and don't leave grubby fingerprints on your Kindle.

Good thing they videotape the opening over there, though!  U.S. Customs has, over the years, been responsible for a couple of thousand dollars worth of damage to my property, and guess what?  "We're not responsible"....    Grrrr.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? The DX came in what looked like a frozen dinner tray  inside the pull tab brown box. Does the K2 not come that way? Or maybe they're shipping differently over seas. . . . . .


My K2 ordered back in August was packaged this way.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? The DX came in what looked like a frozen dinner tray  inside the pull tab brown box. Does the K2 not come that way? Or maybe they're shipping differently over seas. . . . . .


My K2 (the week before the international version came out) came in the black box with the plastic tray.

Prazzie, still hoping this gets resolved for you very soon.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

I definitely got the impression that the videotaping was a safeguard by UPS (the video cameras are installed in the UPS storage facility, where customs will examine the packages).  Perhaps they've had problems in the past and to protect their company, they tape the customs routine.

Susan, that's upsetting.  For everyone else, it's illegal to open someone else's mail, but customs can rip it open, damage the contents and claim no responsibility?  It's just not right.  And they're so untouchable, I wouldn't even know where to begin to contact them if something goes wrong.

The inspection was supposed to be done yesterday, so they'll be compiling their report on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, then UPS can go ahead and complete the delivery.  The customs thing took the shine off my excitement about the actual delivery, but I'm still looking forward to my new life with the Kindle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good that you're looking on the bright side!  We'll keep your fingers crossed for you that everything goes smoothly.


(Three days to make a report??  What's that, one word a day? "Contents as described.")


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

This is awful. It's hard enough to have to wait to get your Kindle and now they've added days to the time. Customs should have to compensate you for that.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> (Three days to make a report?? What's that, one word a day? "Contents as described.")


Lol! I know, right!

I was told that this particular shipment from Amazon.com was very large, which explains the delay. As far as I'm concerned, this should be a two-person effort, with one guy opening the packages, making a tick on a clipboard to verify that what is stated on the waybill is indeed what is inside the box, then person two reseals the package and authorizes it for shipping.

One would think that after years of doing this, they'd have worked out an efficient system.

LCEvans, I know, I could have selected "two carrier pigeons" as my shipping method and it would have gotten here faster.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Government and efficient are two words that are not often used together.


----------



## TMS (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> Government and efficient are two words that are not often used together.


On the contrary...they're often used together by politicians who claim they'll make the government more efficient if elected. The real question is...who believes them?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

TMS said:


> On the contrary...they're often used together by politicians who claim they'll make the government more efficient if elected. The real question is...who believes them?


.... Luckily, I was born yesterday, so I believe them ....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Prazzie - the new kindle is not packaged like the video you have!  You strip open the brown box, and inside is a white nest for the kindle, under it is the instructions and the cord, very blah and not exciting at all.  Mine was opened by my friend bringing it to me (just to make sure it was ok   ) (really that is fine, would rather that than not be ok) and she put it all back, so it's no big deal    Now picking it up out of the box and holding in your hand will be another experience!  I've had a K1, but this really blew me away, never wuld a thunk it    So get your excitement back up and be ready for a wonderful experience.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> LCEvans, I know, I could have selected "two carrier pigeons" as my shipping method and it would have gotten here faster.


Maybe you should suggest it to Amazon as an option....


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Prazzie - the new kindle is not packaged like the video you have!


Anju, have you watched Moulin Rouge? When negotiating with Harold Zidler, The Duke scrunches up his top hat and shouts "I just don't like other people TOUCHING MY THINGS!" That's how I feel about it.

Is it at least well protected? If they rip it open and then seal it again with brown tape (that's what they do), will the Kindle be ok in transit?

It's sad that they've downgraded the packaging, that black box was spiffy.

Because my friend loves me, he sent me this link. I don't know anything about camshafts, but I have been informed that it should have been two pipe thingies. I'm going to cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Prazzie - it was not nice of your "friend" to send that to you!    I still think you are going to be ok - and who knows, they might just pack overseas shipments differently than those in the US since mine was muled by a friend who was in the US, so I wouldn't have to pay duty.  But it was obviously what it said it was, no hidden compartments or anything else, unless they took a BIG knife and cut DEEP in the box!

At any rate - remember all your friends here at kindleboards who will listen to your rants and dry your tears


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Anju  

I'm sure despite what my friend said, they're not going to cut my Kindle in half!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If only Kindles were like starfish, and when you cut them in half you got two!
Prazzie, hopefully sometime this week you'll have your Kindle?
I like Anju's idea of having someone mule it in for you.  That was smart, Anju!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I got an update from UPS today. It didn't tell me anything I didn't know already, but at least the guy is keeping me updated, like he said he would (last Thursday...).

"Please be advised that we are currently waiting for the report from customs.
Please note customs have a turn around time of 2-3 working days to provide me with a report from customs.
Thanking you in advance for your patience and understanding as this process takes place"

Thanks and regards
[Name Removed]
Customs Compliance Team

There is a Customs Compliance Team! And they use the word "customs" a lot. I'll be so relieved to get this package, this is just torture.

I wrote my last French grammar exam (ever) today, got a Psychology exam on Saturday. By then I should have the Kindle, yay!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prazzie, Are these college exams?  If so, you should be footloose and fancy free to play with your Kindle when they are all done?  Hope so!  You might think of your situation then as getting all the exams over with and not being distracted by your new Baby!  Just lookin' for a silver lining for you.......


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Prazzie, Are these college exams? If so, you should be footloose and fancy free to play with your Kindle when they are all done? Hope so! You might think of your situation then as getting all the exams over with and not being distracted by your new Baby! Just lookin' for a silver lining for you.......


Carol, yup, end of year university exams. I write my final one on 19 November, then I'm on holiday.

Thanks for the silver lining! You're right, it's probably better for my studies not to have a new toy right now  However, I will be able to use the Kindle to prepare for my 'Romanticism and After' English module - we're writing on public domain works (Picture of Dorian Gray, Pride and Prejudice, Wordsworth's poems) and I've downloaded a PDF on what life was like during Jane Austen's time that I'd like to read on the Kindle.

The lecturers usually email us a list of next year's prescribed books, so I intend to get a headstart on my English Lit reading over the holidays.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prazzie,
I got most of those books for free on my Kindle.  (Picture of Dorian Gray, Pride and Prejudice, and several others).  I wonder if you can too.....


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, I absolutely can! Public domain means the content is no longer owned or controlled by anyone and thus freely available. Project Gutenberg's mission is to convert public domain books to electronic format and they've already got nearly 30 000 of them. It is estimated that 15% of the books in the world's libraries are in the public domain.

I also have possibly great news, if correct. My mother phoned UPS to find out what was happening (without my knowledge, she's sneaky like that) and the UPS guy told her that they're still waiting for the report, but customs DID NOT OPEN MY KINDLE! I repeat, they didn't open the package!

I'll only be able to confirm when I get it, but my mom says when she gave him the tracking number, he said "Oh, Mandie's Kindle" and he said they definitely didn't open it. Hehe. So that's good! Maybe it's not so good that the couriers know me by name, but I did give the original bearer of bad news quite a lecture about how fragile and expensive my particular package was.

Now they must just hurry up with that report!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm so looking forward to the day your despair turns to pure joy!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, Seamonkey.  Cda here. 

Prazzie, that would be the second best news to it's actual arrival . . . home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Every time I see Prazzie's post here, I'm hoping it's good news!  Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

So hopefully her next post will be on what she needs to dress her new toy in to make it look pretty!  I never thought about customs opening up the package - it went through in minutes according to the DHL tracker.  Now, if they dare touch my Oberon........


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Customs, unfathomably, have placed my Kindle on "indefinite hold".  They will not authorize it for shipment, they are keeping it, for reasons unknown to me and they are doing so indefinitely.  They cannot give me any information, my mother has spoken to 6 people at customs, trying to figure out what is going on.  All I know is they won't give it to me and they can't say if they ever will.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Firstly you need to get those assignments done. If this happened in Australia I would be contacting my local member of Parliament (Government). This seems entirely unreasonable. It sucks big time.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Pushka, I'm so distressed, I can't even eat, not to mention study for my exam.

The latest update is that the customs offices are so overwhelmed with backlogs, that they don't have the capacity to deal with current shipments.  This is coming from a customs official himself, he explained that they simply can't keep up and this is happening weekly.  Their system is overloaded, so what sounded to me like an unreasonable 2-3 days to compile a report is actually impossible for them to achieve.  It's terribly inefficient.

It's lunchtime now, so the guy said that after lunch, he'll get back to us and give me more info.  He's quite high up, so he's going to tell me for certain now whether my package was opened and will see whether he can lift the hold placed upon it.

I am not impressed by this at all.  I would like to purchase another item from Amazon that costs exactly the same as the Kindle, but I'm very hesitant to do so now.  I don't want to go through this again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prazzie, 

take a deep breath, everything will work out even if it's taking longer than you expected.  You need to study for your exam, that's the most important thing right now.  Your Kindle WILL come to you, it just might take a little bit longer.

Betsy


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Prazzie, just reading all the troubles you are having getting your Kindle is stressing me out and it's not even my Kindle!  My fingers are crossed for you and I hope your Kindle finds it's way home to you very soon!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's past lunchtime, hope you heard some good news!!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

First things first! Get through your exams. Focus! Focus! Focus!
There are lots of us on the Board pulling for you. Our combined karma with the tenacity of your Mother will see it through.
.................but get those exams behind you.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Lol, thanks everyone!

Raffeer, you are so right about my mother, she is tenacious, but even she had to throw in the towel.  I don't have a landline, just a cellphone, so I can't afford to be placed on hold all day.  My mother said she couldn't deal with these people anymore, she reached the point where she just wanted to swear at them.

So what she did was she called her cousin's son, who used to work at customs and now works at a courier company.  He understands the system and has the right contacts, so he told her to relax, he'll deal with it, same thing happened to a shipment at their company last week.  My mom phoned me at half past four to let me know that he got a hold of and filled out the correct release forms and my Kindle has been approved for release and I should get it tomorrow.

My mother said she would phone UPS to confirm that the package has been cleared as soon as she gets home from work.  I'll let you all know if there is another setback before the thing gets here, at this rate the truck will have an accident or something on the way.  I imagine all the other people still waiting for their packages must be fuming.

My friend told me to report the package as stolen to the police, because if customs say they're holding it indefinitely for no reason, that's theft.  I guess they can't admit they're holding the stuff because they're too incompetent to do their jobs in a timely fashion.  Anyway, I'll keep you updated, hopefully by tonight the tracking site will indicate that it's in transit again and on the way to me.  Now I will study for my exam, you guys worry more than me!  I'll ace it, no worries


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Prazzie, finally some good news!  Just goes to show, it isn't always what you know, but who you know......  OOOPs, I shouldn't say that befre your finals!  Sorry!
We will all be waiting to hear the latest!  
And hooray for your tenacious Mom!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Fingers, toes, eyes, legs, etc., etc., crossed!

You do know if you do not ace that exam, we will all be after you!  






Betsy got a hat for this threat?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Fingers, toes, eyes, legs, etc., etc., crossed!
> 
> You do know if you do not ace that exam, we will all be after you!
> 
> Betsy got a hat for this threat?


Anju, luckily for me, this is the subject I've been looking forward to since first year - Psychopathology. It's about the criteria by which psychologists and psychiatrists diagnose mental disorders, everything from anorexia to schizophrenia. It's absolutely fascinating and I went to every lecture and read the textbook for fun, so I'm very confident about this one. It's a hundred questions, all multiple choice, so fun!

Yes Betsy, we need a hat! This thread deserves a hat by now! It's like a soap opera - bad news, good news, a setback, a Kindle in a coma, the evil twin sister in the customs department...Hat please!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Lol, thanks everyone!
> 
> Raffeer, you are so right about my mother, she is tenacious, but even she had to throw in the towel. I don't have a landline, just a cellphone, so I can't afford to be placed on hold all day. My mother said she couldn't deal with these people anymore, she reached the point where she just wanted to swear at them.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank god, I've been following this for a while now, suffering along with you; I had to wait a week to go home to get my kindle when it was delivered (I had been away at school then) and while it's not quite the same thing (I knew mine was waiting for me) I felt very badly for you. When I told my roommate with a kindle about this newest development, she and I were very happy for you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Anju, luckily for me, this is the subject I've been looking forward to since first year - Psychopathology. It's about the criteria by which psychologists and psychiatrists diagnose mental disorders, everything from anorexia to schizophrenia. It's absolutely fascinating and I went to every lecture and read the textbook for fun, so I'm very confident about this one. It's a hundred questions, all multiple choice, so fun!


Ooooh, fun! One of my favorite classes too. Do they use the DMS-IV-TR where you are, or something else? I know it's used in many places around the world but not everywhere... if you use something else, I'd be interested in knowing in what major ways it's different.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A HAT!  A HAT!  Betsy, we want A HAT!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

This is like a saga of a long lost son!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> ...at this rate the truck will have an accident or something on the way...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry, Prazzie, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, folks, I haven't been able to get online for much of the day...but I'm here now!

Great news, Prazzie! We're keeping our fingers crossed for you!

Betsy







searching for Prazzie's Kindle. Is this it?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't wait to until you get it. I have to know if they opened it or not. I'm beginning to be just as anxious waiting for this Kindle as I was for my own.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Excellent stuff. I didnt realise it was backlog - I thought there might have been suspicions about the kindle itself!

Do you realise that people around the world are cheering for you and your kindle!

Now, when you get it, leave it in its box and work those assignments so that when you are done you will have the treat of opening it up.

And Jason, that was very cruel!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Excellent stuff. I didnt realise it was backlog - I thought there might have been suspicions about the kindle itself!
> 
> Do you realise that people around the world are cheering for you and your kindle!
> 
> ...


LOL, by the time kindle gets to your city, there might be a cheering section waiting to meet it


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohhh.. hopefully very soon this thread will resound with the cheers of the Kindlemob,  Perhaps raising voices singing Ode to Joy!!


Perhaps the Kindle's name should be Moses (Wandering for 40 years) or something similar?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Susan in VA - yup, we're using the DSM-IV-TR here too. In South Africa, psychology takes its cue from the American Psychological Association.  Our textbooks are the international versions of American ones, so we learn about American statistics, even though we're in Africa 

911jason, thanks a lot. How bad would you feel if that did happen and I posted pics of my melted Kindle?!

Thanks everyone, you guys are too funny.

Latest update is that UPS only received the release order this morning and they don't deliver over weekends, so I would have gotten it by Monday, BUT my mother uses couriers a lot in her shop, so she's arranged for a different courier to pick it up from UPS and deliver it overnight.  It should be here by tomorrow, Saturday.

If all goes well...


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Prazzie, I feel your pain! My Kindle was confiscated once at a taping of the Price is Right. They took everyone's electronic devices because they thought people would use them to cheat and look up prices. So the hours and hours of waiting in line that I was planning to spend happily reading were instead spent... doing nothing. And then after the show when we went to retrieve our electronic devices, the security guards pretended not to have my Kindle because they saw how PO'd I was when they first took it! They thought it was funny. 

It's THE MAN trying to hold us down, I tell you! *shakes fist*

Hope you get your Kindle soon!!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Britt, wow, how did you not murder those guards? That's terribly mean, I would've resorted to violence, I'm sure.



Britt said:


> It's THE MAN trying to hold us down, I tell you! *shakes fist*


Lol! Yes! THE MAN! *shakes fist too*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prazzie,
When your Kindle arrives, we should have a party!  Yes!  Margaritas for everyone!  Betsy serves the best margaritas around these boards!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Better hold off on the celebrations.

Here is the situation.  UPS and the courier we've switched to have warehouses located within the same block.  UPS refused to take the package to the other courier company, so the new courier company said no problem, they'll drive over there and pick it up from UPS.  The driver went there, they said they needed a reference number.  He drove back to his warehouse, got a reference number, drove back - Thomas, the man who was supposed to hand over the Kindle, wasn't there.  Eventually they found him, he knows nothing.  He cannot hand over the package without authorization from his boss - authorization which was emailed to him earlier today.

Ok, so a couple more phonecalls and then we find out what's really happening.  Thomas doesn't have the package.  UPS was supposed to send the package to the depot where Thomas is located by half past five and it's an hour late already.  As you can imagine, the other courier company can't stand around, waiting for UPS to bring the package.

Secondary courier company guy said they'll keep us updated, but they can't deliver my package if UPS doesn't have it to hand over!  I don't know what's going to happen, right now it looks like the package will miss the deadline for the overnight delivery vehicle and so I might only be getting it on Monday after all.

It's not a big blow, I've lost a whole chunk of enthusiasm over this already.  Instead of being a joyful experience, this has just become a stressful ordeal. At least at last notice, the Kindle was unopened and safe, it's just taking its sweet time to get here.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you have had to go through!!  No one should have to put up with this much "mess" to get their package...especially if it is a new dear friend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prazzie,

when you finally open your Kindle, the magic will take over!  I promise!

And we've gotten to hang out with you while you wait, we've enjoyed getting to know you!  It'll be ok!


Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh for the love of pete!!!! Give the poor girl her kindle, my heart can't take it anymore. 

This thread has more twists and turns than most mysteries I've read.  I'm sitting at the edge of my chair reading each post and not skipping to the end to find out what happens.  Then just when I think it's safe to turn out the light....wham another twist in the story, now I have to wait until tomorrow to find out what will happen on 'As the kindle turns:  will it be delivered? will it be in good condition or is Prazzie destined to live a lonely life kindless? ' Stay tuned for tomorrows episode of "As the Kindle Turns' 

Prazzie, sorry you are going through this, we'll all be cheering when you get your kindle!  Best wishes in your classes too!

theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Perhaps the Kindle's name should be Moses (Wandering for 40 years) or something similar?


LOL! Yes, something like that. Maybe we can come up with some more suggestions by the time it arrives?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Susan in VA - yup, we're using the DSM-IV-TR here too. In South Africa, psychology takes its cue from the American Psychological Association. Our textbooks are the international versions of American ones, so we learn about American statistics, even though we're in Africa


Hmmm... IMHO it'd be a good thing if some of the American classes taught a bit more about conditions/statistics/treatments/etc in other countries as well. Maybe as a separate series of classes, as an option for those who might end up seeing people from other nations and cultural backgrounds.

We recently had a class discussion on some specific teenage behaviors, and everyone treated these behaviors as a given, dictated by the onset of puberty and so on. It totally escaped mention that this was not in fact universal but only occurred in industrialized Western nations. 

But more importantly -- people from_ lots_ of nations are keeping their fingers crossed for the safe and speedy arrival of your Kindle!!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> But more importantly -- people from_ lots_ of nations are keeping their fingers crossed for the safe and speedy arrival of your Kindle!!


True. I'm waiting for a good news.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I check in this morning sure that you will have it by now!  Grrrr, but dont worry, this too shall pass!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What an adventure. I can't wait to hear the news Monday. It will be worth the wait, I promise you. Hang in there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A horrible experience!  But once you receive your Kindle and start reading, this _WILL_ fade away as you get lost in the book.  I promise!

It might be a useful exercise to write an email to Kindle Customer Service about this.  Amazon isn't all-powerful, but if they learn this is going on (and it sounds like it happens to a lot of Kindle-buyers in your country), they may be able to make an arrangement that works better, or if nothing else consider changing shipping companies!  And I suspect spelling it out in a letter will be a useful purgative for your feelings.

No matter how bad it gets, there are lots of sympathetic and supportive Kindle-addicts here to help enable you.....

PS:  Did you ever watch "Branded to Kill"?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Prazzie,  Hope you're studying, or enjoying your Saturday somehow.  We are watching with bated breath!  As I'm sure you are!


----------



## natgomez22 (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh wow when I first saw this post I kind of expected a tale of how someone had to fish their kindle out from shark infested waters or something but this is truly a nailbiter! Prazzie, I'm sending lots of positive energy your way, all the way from Colombia. Hang in there, this part of the story is definitely coming to an end! I mean really, at this point, only a full blown rebellion or an alien invasion could keep your Kindle from arriving soon so keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

When Prazzie finally gets her Kindle, it will be the Kindle Watch post to end all Kindle Watch posts. I can't wait to read it! 

Hang in there,  Prazzie. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

The tables have turned. My ship has come in. Lady Luck has smiled upon me. All that positive energy you all have been sending paid off big time. My Kindle watch is over   










What's the "High Value Stopped" sticker all about, hmm? Customs charged an extra $81 for various stupid reasons (basically we have to pay for them to handle our packages against our will!), but UPS covered it and will presumably claim it from Amazon.

UPS phoned my mom's shop this morning (I gave them her number, since I'm not always available to answer the phone) and the lady who works there didn't know anything about it, so she changed the delivery address to my mom's store. My mom phoned me earlier today to say it's there, can she open it? Lol! She was serious, too, she said she wanted to see what all the fuss was about.

Now, my mom works in our family business, a traditional African herbalist. It smells of herbs, there is permanent dust in the air from the roots and bark they grind to a fine powder, there is no way I was going to let my clean white Kindle be opened in that atmosphere! My sister picked the Kindle up for me on her way somewhere and so I waited with baited breath for her to deliver it to me. While I was waiting, I got a slip from the post office - my DecalGirl skin had arrived!

I went to fetch that, shortly after, my sister brough to Kindle to me and it is beautiful! My boyfriend helped me skin it and you all are liars, it's difficult! We struggled to get everything lined up and eventually I just accepted it the way it was (good enough for me). I'll definitely get more of their skins, they're lovely. I was also very happy to find that I actually prefer the feel of the skinned Kindle.

I popped it in my M-Edge cover and it is currently charging. I've played around with it a bit already and I love love love it! It's easy to read and the contrast is fine. It's raining today, so I can't do a sunfade test, but I'm sure it'll be fine.

Piccies!


















Thank you everyone, for standing by me through this rough time!

Now, some unrelated responses to some of the things in this thread:

Susan in VA, we're made very aware of the cultural differences that complicate diagnoses and it's so interesting! We were taught that African people do not get anorexia, something I never even thought about. Our lecturer also told us about a patient who presented with delusions - he said he had a snake in his belly and it was talking to him. We immediately leapt to conclusions about what it was, but then the lecturer told us that he was a Xhosa man and this is a perfectly natural part of the Xhosa culture - the man believed his ancestors were calling upon him to become a sangoma (healer). It's been very enjoyable to learn about the different cultures and how mental disorders differ amongst them.

The Hooded Claw, _Branded to Kill_ is on my DVD wishlist and as soon as I recover from my Kindle spending spree and order more DVD's, I want to watch it. It can only be a fun experience!

Ok, thanks again everyone, you really got me through this one. I'm going to go bond with the Kindle now!
*
YAY!*


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great news Prazze!!!!

Your kindle looks beautiful all dressed up. So glad it is finally home. May you have lots and lots of joyful days and nights  kindling.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

FINALLY! I'm so glad you got your kindle, this made my morning!

THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

This thread has been my first stop, before the Good Morning or Happy Birthday threads, so glad to get such good news early in the morning.

BUT just because you now have your kindle, *don't forget to come back and visit! * I am also enjoying your comments with Susan regarding your studies, I am learning a whole lot of interesting stuff - can't use it but find it interesting.

Woooooo Wooooooo Hoooooo


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Great news Prazzie!!
I am so glad that your Kindle finally got to you and that you are already loving it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo Prazzie!!

Thanks for sharing with us, so glad your long ordeal is over and your K is where it belongs!

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Can we have margaritas NOW?    Yay, Prazzie!  I thought about you all weekend!  Happy ending!  You'll have to change the title to this thread now! LOL!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank goodness, thank goodness, thank goodness!!!  I am so glad it finally made it into your hands and it works and you are happy! I was like Shizu and stopped in at this thread several times a day to try and keep up with your kindlewatch horror story.  What a tale to tell - so glad there is a happy ending!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

*Woohoo! Congratulations! So happy it's FINALLY there!!*

Such a relief that it got there intact, not sawed in half...

I like the bright colors of the skin you chose too. Despite the teardrop it looks very cheerful.



Prazzie said:


> Susan in VA, we're made very aware of the cultural differences that complicate diagnoses and it's so interesting! We were taught that African people do not get anorexia, something I never even thought about.


That's interesting, I didn't know that! Is there a textbook that specifically addresses cultural differences as its main topic?



Prazzie said:


> Our lecturer also told us about a patient who presented with delusions - he said he had a snake in his belly and it was talking to him. We immediately leapt to conclusions about what it was, but then the lecturer told us that he was a Xhosa man and this is a perfectly natural part of the Xhosa culture - the man believed his ancestors were calling upon him to become a sangoma (healer). It's been very enjoyable to learn about the different cultures and how mental disorders differ amongst them.


The example we were given as a culture-specific delusion (often becoming mass hysteria) was _koro_, which you probably read about too... and for anyone else who might be interested in abnormal psychology, you'll have to check Wikipedia since I can't post the description of that on KB. Suffice it to say that half the class usually smirks and the other half gets really uncomfortable.

Again, really glad your K was finally released from customs captivity --
Happy bonding!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear you finally got your Kindle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I wonder whether Prazzie is actually going to READ all these congratulatory posts anytime soon, or whether she'll be too busy snuggling up with her Kindle for a week or so....


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I wonder whether Prazzie is actually going to READ all these congratulatory posts anytime soon, or whether she'll be too busy snuggling up with her Kindle for a week or so....


True. LOL We can count the hours/days from now to see long it will take Prazzie to come back to see us.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Come on now, you know I had to come back to transfer some ebooks to the Kindle eventually! 

Thanks for all the nice messages, I'm really loving my new toy. I enjoy watching House, but my boyfriend watched the latest episode now and I was busy Kindling! I took it outside in some late afternoon direct sunshine and there was no fade whatsoever, but I'll give it a rigorous testing on a hot sunny day.

I charged it fully, read through the user's guide, downloaded two samples, the first one was just the first book I saw, to test the wireless, then I downloaded a sample of a book I'm interested in. I read the whole sample, might buy the book eventually, but not just yet. After exams! Wikipedia works, but no other browsing, it just says that functionality is not available in all countries. I clicked all the buttons, everything feels sturdy, all the buttons work, the two charging lights both work.

It's charging through the USB now, I depleted some of the battery already, so now I can make sure everything works as it should.

Susan, I'm sure there must be books that cover the cultural differences, but our textbook just briefly mentioned it. We were using _Abnormal Psychology_ by J. Butcher, S. Mineka and J. Hooley. Our lecturer works at a psychiatric hospital, so he was able to share with us a lot of his own case studies.

I'm sooo paranoid about the safety of my Kindle now. Every sound I hear sounds like someone cracking my Kindle and oh man, we're ordering pizza tonight. Better keep the stringy cheese far away from my Kindle. So in retrospect, even though my Platform cover means I can eat and read...I probably won't be doing that! I will still take Dinky (yes, Kindle Dinky Dink stuck, Dinky is her name) to the beach. My boyfriend says he would cover it in plastic wrap and leave it in the cupboard, that way he'd know it's safe.

I'm going to convert the PDF I was busy reading (exam related) and see if I can get it on the Kindle.

You all were right, now that it's actually here, all that bad stuff with the customs people and the waiting and the not knowing what's going on is fading. I'm really happy with it, it's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> Come on now, you know I had to come back to transfer some ebooks to the Kindle eventually!


I was betting on DAYS.... 



Prazzie said:


> Susan, I'm sure there must be books that cover the cultural differences, but our textbook just briefly mentioned it. We were using _Abnormal Psychology_ by J. Butcher, S. Mineka and J. Hooley.


Yep, we used the same one here.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Prazzie, congratulations on finally receiving your Kindle! I knew you would love it.

As for protecting.. check out this thread .. I have the Trendy Digital waterproof case for future use near water.

I read all the time while eating..

Enjoy!!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

You made an awful lot of folks smile today. The news was great. 
BUT now that my favorite thread is winding down I think you have an obligation to keep us all posted on Dinky's (and your) activities. BTW she is beautifully clothed.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay, I love happy endings! That's a pretty skin, I've never seen that one before!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## DixieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

OH PRAZZIE!  We are all so happy for you!  Our joint watch is over!


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats Prazzie!!  I'm so happy to hear that you finally got your Kindle safe and sound.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrates Prazzie - this certainly has been a saga, so glad all ended well! Enjoy your much deserved Kindle!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yay, and KIndle owners rejoice


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Great outcome.  And pleased you had no charger issues either!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*<sound of champagne corks popping open>*

Hurrah, congratulations, and I am glad you are getting to bond with your new Kindle!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes! I'm so happy for you! I didn't read carefully enough but do you think Amazon is going to have to reimburse 81.00 per kindle shipped overseas or is it only the ones that are held up like yours?

Melissa


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

glad there was a happy ending!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

DixieChick said:


> OH PRAZZIE! We are all so happy for you! Our *joint* watch is over!


Now, *that* would surely get stopped by customs!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, and...






























































































*HAPPY DANCE!!!!*


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright!!!  

Congrats and happy reading! And that skin/cover combo looks great!


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

my hubby looked at me strange as i gasped and "nuh uh'ed" and "shut up'd"...and then again as i laughed and clapped....and how beautifully fitting your story of such trials to your decal cover of the single tear falling....wonderful!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Aaaw, you guys are so lovely, thanks for sharing in my happiness!

Melissa, I think the $81 will only apply to Kindles that go the long way round, like mine. Customs attached an 11 page document to my package, they're charging for Customs VAT, a "Disbursement Fee" and Examination Fees. I think it's very unreasonable, but probably the exception to the rule. I've ordered a Livescribe Pulse Smartpen from Amazon, the total cost of the package (with some extra notebooks included) was the same as the Kindle, so I'll see how this one's journey goes.

I finished "Jane Austen, The World of her novels" on the Kindle last night and am currently busy going through a text file of my notes. I prefer holding the Kindle while it's inside the M-Edge Platform jacket, it just adds that extra bit of bulk needed for comfortable holding. The Kindle is heavier than I thought it would be.

By the way, Susan, that textbook is heavy, lol! It made it very difficult to read, the Kindle is a huge improvement. For such heavy textbooks, I'm thinking of scanning in the pages using OCR and then converting it to a text file to read on the Kindle. I want to read EVERYTHING on the Kindle now! Boo to all the naysayers, the Kindle is better than a book!

Seamonkey, before I ordered my Kindle jackets, I checked out the Trendy Digital cover. I ended up getting the Leisure Jacket from M-Edge, which isn't waterproof, but is splash-proof. I go rowing every now and then and I have a waterproof bag thing that I store my cellphone and wallet in, that I keep with me in the canoe. It is very similar to the Trendy Digital cover, so I thought I would give that a go for waterproofing. If it works, I'll take a picture, because it was about $4 from a sporting goods store.

Ok, back to reading, I write an English exam on Thursday. Thank goodness for the Kindle!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats, Prazzie! The Kindle looks beautiful.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What an amazing story.  I read every post on every page, and held my breath till the very end.  
I do believe this is the worst/best Kindlewatch so far.  
Congratulations on your new K2, and your skin and cover combo is nice.  
deb


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Still smiling for you, Prazzie!!  I knew you'd be very happy once the Kindle arrived safely.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I came here after your troubles were over, but I'm glad it ended well. South Africa is on my list of places to visit, I hope customs at the airport will let me and my Kindle through.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I came here after your troubles were over, but I'm glad it ended well. South Africa is on my list of places to visit, I hope customs at the airport will let me and my Kindle through.


Thank you. Most South African airport terminals got a make-over in preparation for the 2010 Soccer World Cup, so they're all shiny and new. When I was a kid let loose on irc, I enjoyed trying to convince foreigners that in order to enter Africa, you have to offer up an eye as a sacrifice to the African guardian spirits, but once you've given the eye, you can enter the country as many times as you like. Luckily you'll have to do nothing of the kind and the Kindle will probably be allowed to enter unscathed, too.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am glad your Kindle has arrived safe and sound. The skin and cover you chose are beautiful. Also, I like your Avatar.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't posted before now even though I've kept up from the beginning but I just had to let you know Prazzie how happy I am for you! That was indeed an adventure!!!!

I nominate this thread as "Thread of the year"


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Annalog said:


> Also, I like your Avatar.


I do as well. In college, I had a professor who was - along with all of his books on South Africa - banned.

Glad this all had a happy ending and you can now enjoy your (previously unopened) Kindle!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I nominate this thread as "Thread of the year"


I'll second that; I think it's a great idea!


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I haven't posted before now even though I've kept up from the beginning but I just had to let you know Prazzie how happy I am for you! That was indeed an adventure!!!!
> 
> I nominate this thread as "Thread of the year"


Perhaps put in novel form and released for the Kindle!


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Prazzie,

I want to offer you my congratulations as well. I also wanted to ask about your avatar-- what does "I read banned books" mean?

Thanks!*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you look at how many times this thread has been read, Prazzie, you have developed quite a following!
there should be a statistic of how long a thread has been going vs. how many times it has been read.
3545 reads/15 days = 236.3 reads per day.  not bad, Prazzie!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> *... I also wanted to ask about your avatar-- what does "I read banned books" mean? ...*


One of my favorite used book stores has great displays every year during Banned Book week. In addition, my husband is a librarian at our local public library where he sets up a Banned Book display of books that have been or are banned by various groups. Libraries often have to fight with various special interest groups who want specific books banned or restricted from the library. Both my husband and I read banned books.

Check out http://www.bannedbooksweek.org/ for information on Banned Books Week in the US.

Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_books_banned_by_governments, http://www.banned-books.com/bblist.html, and other sites returned from a search on "banned books list" using your favorite search engine.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Prazzie,
> 
> I want to offer you my congratulations as well. I also wanted to ask about your avatar-- what does "I read banned books" mean?
> 
> Thanks!*


All the books that nazi burned during world war II


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi hi!  First bit of news - the Kindle for a student during exams = BEST THING EVER!  I read probably 5 books about Jane Austen and her life and times, so I felt so prepared for that Pride and Prejudice question. Reading on the Kindle not only made it fun to study, but the annotated notes helped me to save quotes I wanted to use during the exam.

Annalog, thank you for the compliments.  I am so happy with my skin, I can only thank the KB enablers who convinced me I can't live a happy and fulfilled life without Kindle accessories  

Jaasy - Lol!  Thank you, thank you!  I'd like to thank the customs officials, who played their villainous roles all too well and Amazon, who shipped my subsequent purchase with DHL instead of UPS!

Daisy1960, your question regarding my Banned Books avatar has been answered well, but I'll tell you what it means to me from a personal perspective.  In South Africa, during the Apartheid years, any books that spoke out against what the government was doing got banned.  Any news items or tv programs that criticized the government got banned.  The people who dared to speak out against treating non-whites like secondary citizens were either jailed or exiled.

Oscar Wilde said "There is no such thing as a moral or an immoral book. Books are well written or badly written."  He also said "The books that the world calls immoral are the books that show the world its own shame."  I am against restricting or destroying information and I am against authorities telling me which ideas I am allowed to be exposed to.  Therefore, I make a point of reading books that have been banned and because there aren't so many of those around today, I also make an effort to read any controversial books.  Luckily, that's easier to do, I mean, Harry Potter is considered controversial!  

Now I'm off to go show my Kindle to a friend.  He really wants one, but is trying to wait for the international release of the DX.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> I make a point of reading books that have been banned and because there aren't so many of those around today,


I think there are still more than people realize, if you count all those that have been banned at _some_ time. Well-known and loved classics among them. If you've never looked at a list of banned books, do so -- you'll be amazed what's in there.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Prazzie said:


> ... Daisy1960, your question regarding my Banned Books avatar has been answered well, but I'll tell you what it means to me from a personal perspective. In South Africa, during the Apartheid years, any books that spoke out against what the government was doing got banned. Any news items or tv programs that criticized the government got banned. The people who dared to speak out against treating non-whites like secondary citizens were either jailed or exiled.
> 
> Oscar Wilde said "There is no such thing as a moral or an immoral book. Books are well written or badly written." He also said "The books that the world calls immoral are the books that show the world its own shame." I am against restricting or destroying information and I am against authorities telling me which ideas I am allowed to be exposed to. Therefore, I make a point of reading books that have been banned and because there aren't so many of those around today, I also make an effort to read any controversial books. Luckily, that's easier to do, I mean, Harry Potter is considered controversial! ...


*Thank you for answering, Prazzie. I agree with you: I'd rather allow the publication of anything, even pornography (excluding child pornography, of course), and let the marketplace sort everything out.*


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think there are still more than people realize, if you count all those that have been banned at _some_ time. Well-known and loved classics among them. If you've never looked at a list of banned books, do so -- *you'll be amazed what's in there*.


I know, it's shocking! There is a Banned Books section on Manybooks - the list includes Huckleberry Finn, Tom Sawyer, Black Beauty...Lol! My most disappointing banned book read was _Lady Chatterley's Lover_, I was expecting something seriously raunchy, but the music videos on MTV are more shocking than that book. I was reminded of it recently when I started watching the first season of Mad Men - the ladies have a copy and warned the girl who borrowed it not to be seen reading it on the bus 

Ok, now the thread has been thoroughly hijacked, sorry Mods!


----------

